# Ecken Abrunden



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es bei Illustrator oder Freehand eine Funktion oder Ähnliches mit dem man bei einem Objekt alle Ecken abrunden kann?


Viele Grüße


----------



## akrite (7. Januar 2007)

ich habe zwar ne Idee was Du meinst, aber gib mal ein Beispiel, was Du genau willst !


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Januar 2007)

Hi,
also ich möchte an diesem angehängten Bild alle Kanten abgerundet haben.


Gruß


----------



## akrite (7. Januar 2007)

...ich kann Dir ne Freehand MX Lösung anbieten, ob sie Dir gefällt wage ich zu bezweifeln, da sie im entscheidenden Pkt schwächelt ;-) Du kannst den Grad der Rundung nicht allg. vorgeben, oder ich habe es noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## thoru (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo DirtyWorld...

in Illu 10 funktioniert es über das Menü
Effekt\Stilisierungsfilter\Ecken abrunden

cu
thoru


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Januar 2007)

@Thoru: Danke genau das was ich gesucht habe.
@akrite: Hiermit bekommt man zwar runde Ecken nur berechnet die FH von einem Ankerpunkt zum nächsten udn somit bekommt man ein Wirrwar von Rundungen, was jetzt nicht genau das war was ich suchte.

Also Danke an euch für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße


----------

